# Snakehead fish



## Malloy (Mar 28, 2005)

Is there anywhere you can still get a snakehead fish?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

where do you live? I think you can't transport them from state to state anyway.


----------



## Malloy (Mar 28, 2005)

I live in PA.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Answered in your other post about them. And I believe they are illegal in PA.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

1- I would bet dollars to donuts you dont have the appropriate tank for a snakehead if:


> (d) Transportation of the following live species in or through this Commonwealth is prohibited.
> 
> (1) Snakehead (all species).
> 
> ...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, they are illegal in pa


----------

